
Portrait credit cards – because that’s how they’re used today - rayhano
https://www.starlingbank.com/blog/new-bank-card-design/
======
oisinmulvihill
Its an interesting change as this is how I tap most of the time nowadays. I
like the card details hidden on the other side so others can't oversee it.

